# Roundup Ready Alfalfa



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

As most of you know, Roundup Ready Alfalfa is unable to be sold/planted due to the on-going injunction from 2007. USDA is nearing completion on the draft environmental impact statement (EIS), and their 60-day open comment period for the EIS is on-going through Feb 16th. If you are interested in this technology for your farm, or in general, please visit Roundup Ready Alfalfa to learn how you (and others) can write a letter of support directly to USDA to explain the importance of RR alfalfa for your farm. Here are a few other resources:

· Biotechnology and The Farmers' Right to Choose - Article about Roundup Ready alfalfa that is available publicly on Monsanto Today

· Direct Link to USDA Comment Section for Roundup Ready Alfalfa - Regulations.gov link to write a comment

· USDA Press Release - dated December 14, 2009, that announced the open-comment period from December 18, 2009 - February 16, 2010.

Just trying to get the word out. If our access to RR alfalfa biotechnology is lost, then what biotechnology-enhanced crop is next on the injunction list, corn? soybean? This is the future of our ability to feed the world's expanding population. The scientific/agronomic ignorance of our court system (judges) in the US needs to be overturned.

vhaby


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sorry, the links don't seem to work. If interested, please highlight the

Biotechnology and The Farmers' Right to Choose

Copy this, put it into Google search engine, and then click search to read the article...

vhaby


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not sure I know how I feel about the RR alfalfa. Because of the cross pollination that we are now seeing with corn and beans, and the way that alfalfa is allowed to creep and go to seed along field edges in our area, I could see where the RR traits could end up in organic hay grower's fields who let alfalfa/grass mix fields go to seed as part of their hay management practices. I think if I were an organic farmer I would want RR ready alfalfa to go into use only if the law said that the gov't would file a lawsuit on my behalf against Monsanto for polluting my fields if the trait is found in "organic" fields and pay for the difference in price. Why gov't file a lawsuit? Because a single farmer couldn't afford to fight Montsanto in court.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Sir,
Thank you for the site and for encouraging participation.

Your link led me to this site.
Roundup Ready Alfalfa

From there it was ever so simple.

I used their sample letter with all the appropriate numbers and jargon.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Perhaps this will solve the link problem mentioned in my second post: (I am trying the insert link icon in the tool bar)

Biotechnology and the farmers' right to choose:

Monsanto Today ~ Biotechnology and The Farmers' Right to Choose

Direct link to USDA comment section for Roundup Ready alfalfa:

Regulations.gov

USDA Press Release:

www.aphis.usda.gov/newsroom/content/2009/12/printable/alfalfa_brs.pdf


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Chris, Cross pollination should not be a problem. 
First reason: Alfalfa is not wind pollinated but has to be pollinated by an insect. 
Second reason: There is no incentive to allow alfalfa to go to seed. I say this because with current laws it is not legal harvest seed, unless under contract with a seed company. True there are a few public domain varieties as well as a few "common" varieties, but they do not have the pest resistance found in the products offered by commercial seed companies. Brown Bag varieties when they sell for so little as to remove any incentive to harvest the seed. 
Third reason: With the High Resistance offered to aphids and potato leaf hoppers through intelligent selective breeding allows raising alfalfa with little need to resort to chemical insect control.

So- If by the outside chance that a Roundup Resistant variety goes to bloom, and if a non GMO variety on an Organic Farm, just happens to be in bloom at the same time, and if the two fields are adjacent or at least close enough to encourage the pollinators to travel from one field to the other without returning to their hive, and some of the certified organic alfalfa were cross pollinated, there would still be no problem. That would be unless the cross pollinated flower was allowed to go to seed, that seed was then allowed to germinate, THEN there is a potential for one or two volunteer alfalfa plants to have the offending genetics.

This still is not taking into consideration the idea of Alfalfa Auto Toxicity. The idea is mature alfalfa plants poison the soil in their proximity so that an alfalfa seed can not germinate and grow because the seedling is killed off.

For the Certified Seed Grower there are distance restrictions that they must obey. This applies to any and all certified alfalfa seed growers. A field of Pioneer 685DG9875 alfalfa ( fictitious seed number ) can not be grown within bee flying distance of any other field of alfalfa.

*It is my personal opinion that the noise about RR Alfalfa has more to do with phobias, unrelated agendas, or selfish self interest.*


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm not sure of the need for RR alfalfa seed anyways. We never plant hay in fields with known, persistent weed problems anyways.

On the lighter soils I normally plant my hay on, I've actually found in the long run to have better stands using a cover crop whether it be oats or rye grass.

If mown on schedule, weeds are normally not a problem once the fields established anyways.

RR alfalfa seed seems to me just another way for Monsanto to get yet another piece of the pie.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I just want RR trait to plant in a 15 foot strip next to my neighbors corn field. That way he will not feel he must keep his boom 3 rows in from the property line. Those 2 or 3 rows of corn are full of weeds.

I might want to plant the RR trait on ground that gets flooded some time during the year. The Rail Road provides my neighbors pasture with a full plate of weed seed. The neighbors are not selfish and they share some of their weed seed with me.

Really alfalfa has a fair amount of resistance to roundup .here when we are trying to kill it off. I have tried the 2 qts prior to plowing out. Weedmaster does a much better job of killing alfalfa. *HERE*.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

mlappin said:


> I'm not sure of the need for RR alfalfa seed anyways. We never plant hay in fields with known, persistent weed problems anyways.
> 
> On the lighter soils I normally plant my hay on, I've actually found in the long run to have better stands using a cover crop whether it be oats or rye grass.
> 
> ...


I agree 100%

It could also make it easier for some to grow alfalfa who never would otherwise and give you more compitition.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

First off I want to thank Hay Wilson for describing the reasons why most fears of the "Roundup gene" moving away from alfalfa are nothing but smoke and mirrors, especially when the biology of the alfalfa plant, what it takes (and how long it takes) to actually get alfalfa to go to seed, insect only pollination, autotoxicity, and other factors are considered.

I want to bring another topic into the discussion. The Roundup Ready trait is the first GMO trait in alfalfa and it's opens the door much to needed improvements in the alfalfa germplasm. One of the most exciting of these traits that will become available after the EIS is approved is low lignin alfalfa. These low lignin varities have been tested for years in order to reduce the content of lignin without losing the stability of alfalfa. Low lignin varities are more digestable than normal alfalfa at the same point in time.

The real advantage with low lignin alfalfa is that because of the increased digestability, harvests can be delayed about 10 days and then harvested at the same diegestability that a normal harvest would be. We here in the dairy state could go from a 4 cut system to a 3 cut system, have equal or higher yield, less work, less wear and tear, less fossil fuel use. etc.

This doesn't included other traits that could increase disease resistance, delayed flowering, increase leaf retention etc. These are tools the entire hay/alfalfa growing industry would benefit from.

An analogy I like to use with topics like this is a toolbox. If you restrict what a farmer can choose to use, he will have less tools to solve problems on his farm. In the case of Roundup Ready alfalfa you may even being throwing away tools you would want to use yourself someday if you oppose it's release.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

AMEN to Mr Wilson and UpNorth!!!! When you allow a seed company to make money, they will try harder to make money, which means they will put resources to work to make their product the best available. Allowing one company to make money pushes others to try and make money, thus everyone benefits. IE. If there wasn't a John Deere, International would not be where they are today, If there wasn't a Ford, Chevy would not be where they are today. Competion brings benefits to the consumer!

I have many ethical problems with messing with the human genome - that should not be done! Breeding better plants or at least trying to breed better plants - full steam ahead! If you don't like a paticular company, idea, or product, don't buy it!

Afraid that making alfalfa roundup-ready will make it too easy to grow and you will have competion - you have to be kidding me! Maybe it would make it easier for all of us to grow and we can put more money in our pockets.

I really don't know if we will buy any RR seed, but I would like that option!


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

mulberrygrovefamilyfarm said:


> I'm not sure I know how I feel about the RR alfalfa. Because of the cross pollination that we are now seeing with corn and beans, and the way that alfalfa is allowed to creep and go to seed along field edges in our area, I could see where the RR traits could end up in organic hay grower's fields who let alfalfa/grass mix fields go to seed as part of their hay management practices. I think if I were an organic farmer I would want RR ready alfalfa to go into use only if the law said that the gov't would file a lawsuit on my behalf against Monsanto for polluting my fields if the trait is found in "organic" fields and pay for the difference in price. Why gov't file a lawsuit? Because a single farmer couldn't afford to fight Montsanto in court.


I can almost agree. How about me being able to sue my organic neighbors for the thistle and weed seed blowing into my clean alfalfa field? It has to be give and take. I especially want to plant the RR alfalfa in the areas where the weeds are a real bad problem.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

In Wyoming the weeds come in mostly from the reservoir. I guess the word mostly may not be totally true. Some of the water ways that bring us the irrigation water are natural dirt or sometimes covered with rock. Weeds grow along the bank. These waterways are long and it is difficult to control all of those weeds. Those weed seeds come in with the irrigation water and we have to spray heavy on the top 3 ft or so along our gated pipe. When we spray we have additional problems. If we have a mixed grass/alfalfa field we become limited on the type of spray for those weeds. If the ground becomes bare because of the spray then more weeds will occur the next year because of no competition. This spring I am switching to Gramoxone for that area near the gated pipe. If the organic farmers are concerned about RR alfalfa, which may not even be a problem, they should be concerned about the weed sprays like Gramoxone or even the bug killer Warrior 2 that I have to use.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

nwfarmer said:


> I can almost agree. How about me being able to sue my organic neighbors for the thistle and weed seed blowing into my clean alfalfa field? It has to be give and take. I especially want to plant the RR alfalfa in the areas where the weeds are a real bad problem.


HERE we have weed inspectors.If you don't take care of noxious weeds you will be notified to take care of it and if you don't they can have it done and it will be put on your taxes.

Not a perfect system but most follow the rules.DNR & Pheasants Forever must think they are exempt.They usually cut the thistles after they are all seeded out.

I hear you about the organic guy.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I got to wondering, if one reason the phobia regarding gmo's in general and RR resistant alfalfa is because of a poor knowledge of the laws of nature and a lack of adequate training of biology.

Is it possible the gullible are encouraged to believe that IF a single bloom on a single alfalfa plant is pollinated with the RR trait then that particular plant is for ever contaminated? When in fact it is just one seed that is "contaminated" and if that seed never goes to maturity the RR trait for that plant stops right there. It is not until that seed is allowed to germinate and grow and produce viable seed of it's own that the_ terrible pollution is able to spread._ {a little sarcasm there!}


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

We have weed inspectors here also. BUT. If I don't remove the product from my farm I don't have to get it inspected or get a weed release. Some of the organic cattle ranches just raise cattle and the hay to feed so they aren't required to get inspections. The other thing is it is not really enforced in WY. When I give hay buyers a weed release they look at me like I'm crazy. Never saw one of those before.

I'm just hoping we get the RR alfalfa.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

nwfarmer said:


> How about me being able to sue my organic neighbors for the thistle and weed seed blowing into my clean alfalfa field? It has to be give and take. I especially want to plant the RR alfalfa in the areas where the weeds are a real bad problem.


OK, so I'll keep this going (baiting the bear)
I don't think filing suit against your neighbor is quite the same. Do a Google search on "monsanto lawsuit" and you will see why my comment regarding suing if an organic farmer gets contaminated. Heck, any farmer that doesn't want the RR trait actually should be concerned. The one in Canada is the best example, and the guy in the US that was the president of the American Corn Growers Assoc. In case you haven't read the tag on your RR products, Monsanto can regulate the use of every seed inside of each and every plant that is grown from a RR seed or contains the RR trait. They will own the seed inside of the RR tomato and alfalfa plant if they get approved because they own the trait. Plant a seed that contains the trait without the RR agreement and you break the law. Save that seed and you risk a lawsuit. Now if I plant a seed that has the RR trait that got their by cross pollinating, I have broken the law because they own the trait and hence the seed and Monsanto is wining this battle in court.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

The issue of GMOs is a double edge sword so we should be cautious for what we wish!
The large seed and agri-business companies, in general, are not in this business for the purpose of assisting the farmer in becoming more productive and richer. Rather they use these products/innovations to gain control of the food chain at some level. Once they control that level through monopoly or legal right (patents licenses etc) they control those who buy into the program.

Read the information in the following links

Monsanto vs Schmeiser

Canada Rules in Favor of Monsanto over Seed Saving Farmer Percy Schmeiser

Deconstructing Dinner - Percy Schmeiser 2009 B.C. Tour

There are a lot more on this case but this will give you one downside of allowing your fortunes to be tied to such organizations. Percy was a successful farmer who was driven to ruin by Monsanto because RR Canola was found in his crop to some degree, more or less .

If we look at the RR seed products separate from the motives of the corporations we may be onto something worthwhile. But it is the wolf in sheep's clothing that may be the concern. Also, and I only heard this second hand, some of the importing countries, who buy canola are taking the position that as it cannot be controlled by a herbicide it should be classed as a weed. In that case they will not buy canola, in any form, from the producing country.

There was talk of RR wheat being produced in Canada and I think the European Union gave warning that no wheat would be purchased if there was RR wheat in the Canadian system. So the impact of this type of product, on world markets, may have huge implications that will only manifest after we are up to our eyes in it.

Personally I have no need for such a product because I do not have pure alfalfa stands. All are mixed with a variety of grasses and legumes to allow for some type of crop regardless of the weather. Like now, we are experiencing temps around 0c. If we get thawing and melting followed by a freeze the alfalfa will be locked in ice. This usually kills the alfalfa plants or at least sets them back. The grasses will survive and provide some thing to make hay with.

Lots of deliberations no doubt before one takes the plunge.

Take care


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Hot off the press...

WASHINGTON (AP) - The Supreme Court says it will consider overturning a court order that stopped Monsanto Co. from selling alfalfa seeds that are genetically engineered to resist its popular weed killer.

The justices said Friday they will hear Monsanto's appeal of a ruling that has prevented its Roundup Ready alfalfa from being planted since 2007. The court's decision in this case also could affect a second ruling involving sugar beets that have been modified to resist Monsanto's Roundup weed killer.

Opponents of the use of genetically engineered seeds say they can contaminate conventional crops. St. Louis-based Monsanto says such cross-pollination is unlikely and that the environment would benefit because less weed killer would be used.

The U.S. Agriculture Department earlier approved the seeds, but courts in California and Oregon said USDA did not look hard enough at whether the seeds would eventually share their genes with other crops.

Alfalfa, which is used for livestock feed and can be planted in spring or fall, is a major crop grown on about 22 million acres in the U.S., Monsanto said in court papers. About half the U.S. sugar crop comes from Roundup Ready sugar beets.

Justice Stephen Breyer is not taking part in the case because his brother, U.S. District Judge Charles Breyer in San Francisco, issued the initial ruling against Monsanto.

The case is Monsanto v. Geerston Seed Farms, 09-475.

Okay! What happens if the other 8 justices deadlock 4 to 4???


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Anyone heard what the tech fee will be.I've heard $250 a bag on top of the price of the seed.Not sure if its correct or not.

If it is it adds $100 acre to costs of seeding @ 20# ac


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

[quote name='mulberrygrovefamilyfarm']OK, so I'll keep this going (baiting the bear)
I don't think filing suit against your neighbor is quite the same.

I wouldn't sue my neighbor for that. I was just pointing out that the problems weren't all organic farmer problems. The other farmers also have their problems with the organic farmers.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I sure wish I had it. They took it off the market right berfore I was ready to purchase. I am having a hard time controlling knappweed, roughstalk bluegrass, and Canada thistle in enough fields that the RR seed would have more then paid off. Sick and tired of wack jobs trying to set us farmers progress back like what is happening Europe.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I have not had time to read these completely yet. 
But a quick skim over pretty well confirms my gut feeling that RR alfalfa is very bad idea.
We already have farmers , including almost all my neighbors, who use Roundup on every crop, every year in their corn/soybean gyration. The same is true farther west where wheat is grown. Several resistant weeds are common in our area, and getting worse.

http://www.geertsonseedfarms.com/pdfs/rr hand out 5.20.08.pdf

http://www.geertsonseedfarms.com/pdfs/eis_problems.pdf

Contact Us - Geertson Seed Farms


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Even in the worst case scenario (of only spray Roundup) have round-up ready alfalfa will mean frequent cutting of the weeds and I don't know of any weeds resistant to mowing.

Praire I agree that spraying Round-up on everything is bad idea, but that doesn't mean that all genetically modified alfalfa is a bad thing for the industry. Round-up ready opens the door for low lignin alfalfa and many more improvements in disease resistance and other factors.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

I don't think all GMO alfalfa is bad. 
Why can't low lignin alfalfa, disease resistance and other GMO traits be released if RR is not? 
That line of reasoning is nothing but a scare tactic.
Each trait should be judged on its own merits, of which RR has very few..


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

RR alfalfa is the first trait to be placed in the plant by genetic modification.

It is the model trait for every other one down the road. This isn't a scare tactic, it's the process that needs to be followed since RR alfalfa was the first GMO trait in the game.

All the other traits are therefore dependent on the approval of RR alfalfa because no one else will be able to pay for repeating all the research that went into the RR trait to make sure it meets all the standards, which RR does.

Even if your specific production situation may not require or desire the incorporation of the RR trait, many other farmers across the country will benefit greatly in the form of a reduced seeding rate needed, control of the perennial weeds in older stands, etc.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

perhaps we should be looking at this from the perspective of genetic selection rather that modification which to me means cross species genetic manipulation. The former is rather Darwinian but it is the process that has allowed life to adapt and flourish ... or perish over time and to allow all of nature around it to adjust and accommodate. The latter is open to the creation of life forms that transcend the limitations of nature and nature only knows what man is capable of when allowed to run amok in its playground. Agent orange, thalidomide, atomic energy, feeding animal protein to ruminants; each developed for better purpose, each ending in disaster and they don't even get us into genetic manipulation.

If we do buy into the development and proliferation of gmo then the governments should develop such species through universities and the results should be considered to be the property of the citizenry and not any person or corporation. I guess, in short, no one should own nature or any aspect of nature.

So now I have made this a philosophical issue as opposed to a strict agricultural production issue. But if we back up the process this is really what it is. Monsanto et al are really challenging the question or whether or not they can play with the genetics of an organism and then own all of the organisms that contain the trait or combination of traits they own. They are winning and we are missing the fact that they are winning for control of organisms not just seeds.

On a more practical plane, when the owner of the gmo seed sells it to you they control your crop. They can tell you when you have to turn that crop under and reseed. They can control your cut to ensure the crop never goes to seed (only an issue in a very bad year). The can prevent you from switching crop type in a previous gmo alfalfa stand for one errant plant ruins your whole field.

Really our biggest worry is who owns the rights and does someone have enough control over the issue to ensure that their is enough protection for those affected. Maybe the Europeans have it right this time. They followed the science previously and gave us BSE and concentrated farming techniques both failures!

I am probably in enough excrement at this point so I had better sign off

Take care


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

If we waited for the goverment to develop everything it would cost twice as much, be 3 times harder to find and order and be 4 times as unreliable as a private sector product. Round up ready alfalfa is already being tested at several universities. Michigan State has had a test plot every since it originally came out. Today I sprayed Raptor herbicide, it has residual, cost $700 per gallon, and is marginally effective as oppossed to glphosate that has no residual, effective, and is environmetally safe. So here we have a product developed by good old science so that our agriculturalist can be more effective and safer and what happens, - idiots who are trying to turn back the crop on agriculture stop it. - just plain stupid how much money this is costing me.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

In Today's eHay Weekly 
April 27, 2010

RR Alfalfa Case Reaches High Court

Top Of The News

RR Alfalfa Case Reaches High Court

The U.S. Supreme Court heard oral arguments this morning, April 27, on Monsanto's challenge to a three-year ban on genetically engineered alfalfa. We'll be reporting on a post-argument panel discussion hosted by the Environmental Law Institute at hayandforage.com. Feel free to express your thoughts at the end of that story or find us on www.facebook.com/hayandforage. Or tweet us: @hayandforage.

Subject: RR Alfalfa Case Reaches High Court 
Date: 04/27/2010 4:30:47 P.M. Central Standard Time 
From: [email protected]


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for keeping us posted on this issue.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Because we have resistant weeds is not a good reason to not use Round up. There have been many resistances to almost all major groups of herbicides used through the years. It is a integrated approach. We should be looking at how much Round up has saved the environment and how much money it has saved.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

Just want to put an simple analogy out there. Farming requires a big tool box of management options to deal with everything that thrown at us. Some people over-use certain tools, but as a whole the industry is better off to have a bigger toolbox. Roundup ready crops are simply another tool to have available.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Here is a web site to access current information concerning progress of the environmental impact statement being prepared on deregulation of Roundup-Ready alfalfa. Once on the site, click "FAQS."

Roundup Ready Alfalfa


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

hayray said:


> If we waited for the goverment to develop everything it would cost twice as much, be 3 times harder to find and order and be 4 times as unreliable as a private sector product. Round up ready alfalfa is already being tested at several universities. Michigan State has had a test plot every since it originally came out. Today I sprayed Raptor herbicide, it has residual, cost $700 per gallon, and is marginally effective as oppossed to glphosate that has no residual, effective, and is environmetally safe. So here we have a product developed by good old science so that our agriculturalist can be more effective and safer and what happens, - idiots who are trying to turn back the crop on agriculture stop it. - just plain stupid how much money this is costing me.


Hayray-I am with you on the residual issue with Raptor and the price! I have to be out a minimum of 3 years and 5 is better when it comes to rotating back to Sugar beets. Usually not a problem as we keep our hay 3 to 5 or more years anyway but what if I need to rotate out for disease or economic reasons etc? In addition the Raptor is really tough on young stands in a tough cool spring like we've had the last couple of years, but is the only real tool we have for new seedlings at this point.
Bio tech is a good solution to many of our problems with various crops and needs to progress if we are to feed a world population that is growing at the rate that it is. One caveat here- we must be good stewards of these technologys to avoid resistance issues etc. 
The enviro's are starting to lose credability with many of the frivolous cases that they have brought into the courts lately and people are starting to wake up to the fact that in many cases these folks don't have much of an environmental agenda at all, but are more interested in stirring up public fear with misinformation and scare tactics with the end result being they collect huge sums of money being given to these "causes" by organizations and individuals that have been duped by these scare tactics. Follow the money!! 
The worst part is these groups are allowed to collect their attorneys fees (many of whom work pro-bono) win or lose when they sue the Federal Gov. (as in the case of RR Alfalfa and Beets). Yup-we fund these lawsuits for these groups with yours and my tax dollars. They have collected billions of $$ in the last decade doing just that. Environmental causes are more about big dollars than saving the environment in many cases. The particular cause du-jour simply becomes the vehicle by which they collect huge sums of money under the guise of stopping harm to the environment. 
Sorry for the rant but this is one area that really touches a nerve with me.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I was not aware of the tax dollars going to the groups attorneys, thanks for presenting that angle.


----------



## florina (Jun 12, 2010)

Hello,
I am new to in this forum site
so please guide me
Thanks


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Subject: Supreme Court Rules Against Ban on Roundup Ready Alfalfa

Viewing a thread - Supreme Court Rules Against Ban on Roundup Ready Alfalfa

Viewing a thread - Supreme Court Rules Against Ban on Roundup Ready Alfalfa


----------



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

I wonder how long it will take before it is available?


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

The EIS needs to be completed before unrestricted planting can occur. Planting can occur on a limited basis, I'm assuming that means at the University research farms and private research farms.


----------



## OKrookie (Jan 10, 2010)

You would think during the past 3+ years they would have been able to complete the EIS....


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Will Oklahoma replace John Caddel as the big man for alfalfa? The Web Site has been dead for a couple of years now.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

Hay Wilson, what does that mean, fill me in on who that is?


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

I noticed one contributor is:
OKrookie
Join Date Jan 2010 
Location NE Oklahoma 
Posts 14 
Thanks 0 
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts 
*So I asked him if there is any sign of interest in alfalfa, in the Oklahoma Forage Extension.*

For several decades Oklahoma has been a shining light when it came to alfalfa. DR John Caddel was the guiding hand for the Oklahoma Alfalfa information. All good things eventually come to an end, & John Caddel is now retired. The Oklahoma Alfalfa Hay & Seed Growers association is a thing of the past. I believe the Oklahoma Forage Association is invisible or nonexistent. 
Texas is and has been notoriously weak on the subject of alfalfa. ( it is difficult to build a ground swell of alfalfa interest when only about 3% of the Texas Hay acreage is alfalfa.) Oklahoma has been a source for information for the few of us in Texas who raise alfalfa. That is not saying there have not been several in Texas who have tried. 
vhaby found on these pages put in considerable effort looking at alfalfa in the heart of the Texas bermudagrass hay country. For both volume and dairy quality Oklahoma is just a short haul from the dairies in East Texas. East Texas has humid conditions, light sandy soils, and low pH. Dr Haby is now retired.

On the Texas High Plains is Dr Calvin Trostle, who stepped into the vacuum to educate the Texas growers interested in alfalfa. There is now increased market for alfalfa on the High Plains of Texas with the large dairies moving in from the more urban areas of California, and Texas.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

USDA is working to complete the EIS on Roundup Ready alfalfa in sufficient time for spring 2011 planting. Wish that they would work a bit faster to have RR alfalfa approved in time for southern growers to plant in fall, 2010.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Forage Genetics International (see web site below), licensed developers of Roundup Ready alfalfa, encourages us to write to our legislators in DC and ask them to pressure USDA to speed up the work on the environmental impact statement to get Roundup Ready alfalfa back on the market quicker. I believe that I read a post by Hay Wilson to this effect, but I cannot locate it.

Forage Genetics International - Home

To locate the addresses of your legislators use these web sites:

For representatives:

https://writerep.house.gov/writerep/welcome.shtml

For senators:

U.S. Senate: Senators Home


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

This from a Seed Company acquaintance.
we are "expecting" Roundup Ready alfalfa to be available for spring 2011 planting 
I translate that to mean possibly for the Fall 2011 planting season. Maybe?

I am not so sure I want to sign the Agreement, allowing big M an open door onto my farm, and access to my records. If I were already committed to other GMO crops that would be one thing, or if I planned to plant 100% GMO alfalfa, but I only want to plant a RR Alfalfa strip next to my well stacked corn neighbor. As it is now, he keeps his out side nozzle two rows away from my alfalfa. I appreciate his consideration, but the result is a two row wide weed strip.


----------



## maknhay (Jan 6, 2010)

^^^^^^^^you have no brome grass sodded fence line between your fields?

I went exclusivley into hay production to free myself from the all the herbicides, insecticides, commercial fertilizers, farm program bullcrap,crop insurance bullcrap, gotta have this new racehorse hybrid, gotta put this tankmix together...........I certainly don't need Monsatan with their fingers in my operation.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you for the idea. Not about putting in a brome, as rescuegrass and cheet are a troublesome weed in alfalfa as well as program crops. 
What I may do is ask my neighbor to plant wheat on my side of the boundry. Plant the width of the drill on myside. It would not be out of his way, as he normally plants wheat in his rotation. So it will not be no problem. How do you like the dopuble negative?

With our 270 frost free days and seldom with a frost that penitrates the soil, weeds grow all year. 
So much for not needing herbicides. 
Of course there are the Alfalfa Weevil which requires attention some years. We also have army worms and grasshoppers so insecticides are on the plate, HERE. 
There is a crop insurence, but it is designed to pay during droughts, when wet years are more of a problem than drought years. 
Alfalfa variety development is an on going thing, and a variety can become obsolete in 5 to 10 years. True most years the Public Varieties will perform as well as the Private Varieties. The thing is the private ones have the pest resistance to resist the current problem pest.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Has anybody given it any thought about if the end customer will even buy RR Alfalfa?

I have people who buy hay from me for years and they think you mow it in the morning and bale it that afternoon. If they are that uninformed what will their opinion be of RR Alfalfa? Last I knew, still had country's that won't accept GMO row crops.

If it comes down to it and the end customer wants it tested to make sure it's _not_ RR Alfalfa, who's going to pay for the testing? Surely I shouldn't get stuck with that added expense as I don't ever plan on planting any. Sure hope the alfalfa breeders don't go the same way as the hybrid corn breeders have so it gets to be damn near impossible to buy non RR alfalfa seed. I know it's getting harder and harder to get any of the newest hybrid corns that aren't RR Ready.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

At least California appears to believe RR Alfalfa will be in play again in the not too distant future. 
They have top and center their Bullition; 
*Avoiding Weed Shifts and Weed Resistance in Roundup Ready Alfalfa Systems.* plus others
Biotechnology and Roundup Ready Alfalfa - Producing Alfalfa

California may not be the very best state for nation wide alfalfa information but they do a great job with information of interest to their growers, to start with and for the Irrigated, Arid Western grower. This is not a big surprise seeing alfalfa is a major cash crop in California.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/f2/monsanto-technology-agreement-2526/

swmnhay

Re: Monsanto Technology Agreement 
This is in bold letters on the Monsanto agreement.

*MONSANTO DOES NOTMAKE ANY REPRESENTATIONS,WARRANTIES OR RECOMENDATIONS CONCERNING THE USE OF PRODUCTS MANUFACTURED OR MARKETED BY OTHER COMPANIES WHICH ARE WHICH ARE LABELED FOR RR CROPS .MONSANTO SPECIFICALY DISCLAIMS ALL RESPONSIBILITY FOR THE USE OF THESE PRODUCTS IN RR OR GENUITY CROPS.ALL QUESTIONS AND COMPLAINTS ARISING FROM THE USE OF PRODUCTS SHOULD BE DIRECTED TO THOSE COMPANIES.*BLAH,BLAH,BLAH.

Also says can't plant it for the seed.

Access to your records.And you have to provide them within 7 days.

Access to land you farm,bins,wagons,seed storage,field residue.etc

Allow M to obtain Growers Internet Service Provider records to validate growers electronic signature.

WOW,Looks like M has their lawyers covering ALL the bases.


----------

